# Brunnenpumpe



## Petta (13. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ich brauche hier die Technikfreaks(Techniker)unter Euch.
Ich habe mir eine neue Brunnenpumpe zugelegt :
Motorleistung....550 Watt
max.Förderhöhe....42 m
max.Fördermenge....2950 l/h
max.Druck.....4,2 bar
max.Ansaughöhe 9 m
Sauganschluss.....1"
Druckanschluss....1 "
Mein Brunnenrohr ist 7 m tief und als Druckanschluss an der Pumpe habe ich einen normalen Gartenschlauch.
Mit dem Brunnenwasser will ich auch im Notfall meinen Teich füllen,aber hauptsächlich will ich damit Blumen giessen usw.
Jetzt mein Problem:
Die Pumpe saugt gut an,keine Luft im Schlauch,aber am Ende kommt nur sehr wenig Wasser aus dem Schlauch und es dauert ewig,bis ich einen 10 Ltr. Eimer voll hätte ! Wenn ich den Gartenschlauch einen Moment abknicke und dann wieder öffne habe ich kurz vollen Druck,der dann aber schnell wieder abfällt.
Warum? Ist die Motorleistung zu gering oder wo dran kann es liegen?
Danke für Eure Antworten


----------



## jolantha (13. Juli 2015)

Petta, 
Rückschlagventil dazwischen ?? 
Brunnenfilter vielleicht versandet ? 
Hattest Du denn mit einer anderen Pumpe mehr Druck - Wasser ?


----------



## Petta (13. Juli 2015)

jolantha schrieb:


> Petta,
> Rückschlagventil dazwischen ??
> Brunnenfilter vielleicht versandet ?
> Hattest Du denn mit einer anderen Pumpe mehr Druck - Wasser ?


Hallo jolantha,
Rückschlagventil ja und intakt
Kein Sand
ja,eine andere Pumpe hatte mehr Druck,aber ich weiß die technischen Einzelheiten nicht


----------



## laolamia (13. Juli 2015)

moin,

welche pumpe?
mit ausgleichsgefaess?

ich denke ja bald sie zieht luft

gruss marco


----------



## Petta (13. Juli 2015)

moin,
pumpe ist von Tip ohne ausgleichgefäss(kein hauswasserwerk)
alle anschlüsse sind gut verpackt und wenn sie luft zieht kann man es hören(hatte ich vorher und dann habe ich alles richtig verpackt)


----------



## S.Hammer (13. Juli 2015)

Hallo,
 hast Du einen Filter in der Ansaugseite, wird gern gemacht mindert aber die Leistung extrem.
Filter auf die Druckseite und einen dickeren Schlauch würde ich empfehlen.

Pumpenempfehlung -     Grundfos MQ   35/45  wassergekühlt, recht leise, selbstansaugend. 

Hat bei mir bisher 1,8 Mio  Wasser gepumpt, es gehen 3 -4.000 Liter pro Stunde etwa.  (Tiefe 14 m Wassersäule steht bei 3 - 1 m)
Pumpt problemlos 2 Rasensprenger oder 3 Perlschläuche  a 10 -15 m.

Auf die Rasensprengerweite hat schon der Wasserhahn und die Schlauchlänge Einfluß, an einigen Wasserstellen kommt deutlich weniger an,
das sind die von meinem Vorgänger in 15 mm Kupfer. ich hab PE 3/4 tel Zoll, da liegen Welten zwischen.

Als Wasserhahntipp, nehmt Gashähne (gelb) hier ist der Durchmesser innen viel dicker und nicht verjüngt wie in den normalen Hähnen.

Gruß S.Hammer


----------



## Küstensegler (13. Juli 2015)

Hallo Peter,

die Werte sagen das doch auch aus:

max Förderhöhe 9m
Dein Brunnen ist 7m - dann steht die Pumpe eventuell noch auf dem Brunnenrand (eventuell dann 8 m).
Der Wert max. Förderhöhe 9 m sagt aus, dass dann da noch Wasser ankommt (tropfenweise).
Bei 7m dann enstprechend ein wenig mehr.
Du hast m.E. zwei Möglichkeiten - eine teuerere Pumpe mit wesentlich höherer Pumpleistung (Saugleistung !) 
oder eine Tauchpumpe, die du in den Brunnen hängst.
Ich würde aber für diesen Zweck ein Hauswasserwerk empfehlen, da dadurch der Druck durch den Druckbehälter
besser geglättet wird. 

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Petta (13. Juli 2015)

S.Hammer schrieb:


> hast Du einen Filter in der Ansaugseite, wird gern gemacht mindert aber die Leistung extrem.



Hallo,
ich habe keinen Filter dazwischen!


----------



## Petta (13. Juli 2015)

Küstensegler schrieb:


> Dein Brunnen ist 7m - dann steht die Pumpe eventuell noch auf dem Brunnenrand (eventuell dann 8 m).


Hallo Carlo,
bitte nicht verkehrt verstehen,ich habe einen Schlagbrunnen(nur ein Rohr)und die Pumpe steht ebenerdig!
Bist Du der Meinung das die Leistung der Pumpe zu gering ist ?


----------



## Küstensegler (13. Juli 2015)

Hallo Peter,

kein Problem. Möchte ja helfen 
beim Schlagbrunnen entfällt natürlich die Möglichkeit mit der Tauchpumpe. 
Für den Druck ist nicht die Brunnentiefe bzw der Ansaugpunkt entscheidend, sondern der Wasserspiegel im Brunnen.
Beim Schlagbrunnen fällt dieser in der Regel bei Benutzung schnell ab.
Wie hoch ist der Wasserspiegel im Ruhestand. Fördert die Pumpe am Anfang erkennbar mehr und fällt dann
im Betrieb bei sinkendem Wasserspiegel mit dem Druck ab ?

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## lollo (13. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

wahrscheinlich zieht dir die Pumpe dein Brunnenrohr leer. In welcher Höhe steht denn dein Wasserspiegel im Rohr?


----------



## Petta (13. Juli 2015)

Küstensegler schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist der Wasserspiegel im Ruhestand. Fördert die Pumpe am Anfang erkennbar mehr und fällt dann
> im Betrieb bei sinkendem Wasserspiegel mit dem Druck ab ?



Hallo Carlo,
den Wasserspiegel im Ruhestand müßte ich erst messen.......und ja,die Pumpe fördert gut und dann fällt der Druck rapide ab.


----------



## Petta (13. Juli 2015)

lollo schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich zieht dir die Pumpe dein Brunnenrohr leer. In welcher Höhe steht denn dein Wasserspiegel im Rohr?


Hallo lollo,
die Pumpe zieht kontinuierlich Wasser(auch wenn sie 2-3 Std.oder länger läuft,aber der Druck fehlt


----------



## lollo (13. Juli 2015)

Hallo Peter,

der Druck fehlt, weil nicht genug Wasser nachkommt, der Wasserspiegel beim Pumpen fällt. Warscheinlich war deine alte Pumpe nicht so leistungsstark.
Wollte bei meinem Brunnenloch (25 m) mit einer Jetpumpe fördern. Klappte aber nicht, da mein Wasserstand bei 8 m steht, beim Pinkeln kam mehr. 
Irgend wann sind die physikalischen Größen (9 m saugen) ausgehebelt.

Der Einsatz einer Tiefbrunnenpumpe  in 15 Metern Tiefe brachte dann Abhilfe, damit kann ich der Feuerwehr Konkurrenz machen beim Löschen. 

Und immer schön den größten Schlauchdurchmesser soweit wie möglich verwenden, das wirkt sich auf die Fördermenge aus.

Bei mir wird kein Rasensprenger angeschlossen, sondern der 3/4 Zoll Schlauch von der Zapfstelle aus, auf den Rasen gelegt, und dann Wasser marsch.


----------



## Petta (13. Juli 2015)

Hallo,
würde es denn etwas bringen wenn ich mir ein Hauswasserwerk ( mit Vorratstank ) zulegen würde ?


----------



## laolamia (13. Juli 2015)

wenn zuwenig wasser kommt dann hilft das nicht.
kannst nicht mal ne pumpe vom nachbarn anschliessen?

also wenn dir das ding schon den brunnen leer zieht dann taugt der brunnen nichts.


----------



## jolantha (13. Juli 2015)

laolamia schrieb:


> also wenn dir das ding schon den brunnen leer zieht dann taugt der brunnen nichts.



Lao, das kannste soooo aber auch nicht behaupten. Diese " Brunnen " in ca. 6 m Tiefe ziehen ja lediglich Schichtenwasser , und nach langer Trockenheit
sinkt ja auch der Grundwasserspiegel , und das Wasser in den einzelnen Schichten wird immer weniger.
Bei uns klauen die Bauern immer das Wasser , und deshalb hab ich  3 gespülte Brunnen ( 5, 6, und 7 Meter )  und einen Tiefbrunnen mit 15 m .


----------



## laolamia (13. Juli 2015)

doch behaupte ich 
es gibt hier brunnenbauer die aufhoeren wenn wasser kommt und es gibt die "alten hasen"...die haben erfahrungen vor ort und da geht dir das wasser nicht aus....es sei denn die baggern braunkohle 100m weiter ab.

das alles hilft ihm aber nicht 
ich wuerde mal ne ander pumpe ran haengen und testen


----------



## Küstensegler (13. Juli 2015)

Ich würde auch mal eine andere Pumpe verwenden.
Es gibt hier ja zwei Möglichkeiten. der Brunnen liefert nicht schnell genug Wasser oder die Pumpe schafft es nicht, wenn
der Wasserspiegel im Brunnen sinkt, genügend Wasser zu fördern.
Da man beim pumpen nicht in den Brunnen schauen kann, ist die Lösung mit der Test-Pumpe
die einzige Möglichkeit, das herauszufinden.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## center (14. Juli 2015)

Hallo!
Ist bei mir zur Zeit auch wieder so, bei 4m Brunnentiefe. Die Pumpe fördert erst einmal soviel bis sie selbst voll Druck hat. Deshalb beim Aufdrehen voller Druck.
Danach fällt er ab, weil nicht genügend Wasser nachkommt.
Bei mir versandet der Schlagfilter von Zeit zu Zeit.
Ich schließ dann immer den Hauswasseranschluss an das Brunnenrohr und dreh mal für 5 - 10 min auf, danach läuft es meist wieder für ein halbes Jahr.


----------



## Petta (14. Juli 2015)

center schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ist bei mir zur Zeit auch wieder so, bei 4m Brunnentiefe. Die Pumpe fördert erst einmal soviel bis sie selbst voll Druck hat. Deshalb beim Aufdrehen voller Druck.
> Danach fällt er ab, weil nicht genügend Wasser nachkommt.
> Bei mir versandet der Schlagfilter von Zeit zu Zeit.
> Ich schließ dann immer den Hauswasseranschluss an das Brunnenrohr und dreh mal für 5 - 10 min auf, danach läuft es meist wieder für ein halbes Jahr.


Hallo Center,
danke für Deinen Tipp ! Habe heute Deinen Tip in die Tat umgesetzt und siehe da.........
ich habe Wasser. Vorher habe ich Zitronensäure ins Rohr gefüllt und nach 12Std. wieder abgepumpt.
Da wurde es schon besser mit dem Druck,aber nach Deinem Tipp läuft es.
DANKE nochmal !!!


----------



## RKurzhals (14. Juli 2015)

Hallo Peter,
ich wollte schon was mit "Gegenspülen" schreiben, aber das hat sich dann ja erledigt.


----------

